# Home humidifiers



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Just purchased my first home and am trying to understand this Lasko 900l humidifier. I purchased a new drum and pad from lasko but I am not sure if it is actually humidifying my home. The pad appears to be spinning, and the water line and valve works. There is pooling of water in the pan, but the pad appears to be dry. I am curious if the pad should be spinning in the pool. 

Thanks.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just purchased my first home and am trying to understand this Lasko 900l humidifier. I purchased a new drum and pad from lasko but I am not sure if it is actually humidifying my home. The pad appears to be spinning, and the water line and valve works. There is pooling of water in the pan, but the pad appears to be dry. I am curious if the pad should be spinning in the pool.
> 
> Thanks.


The pad should be touching the water and wet.
Check the water level shut off/float and possibly adjust.
Check periodically too for calcification/lime buildup that unbalances the pad causing erratic turning.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Just realized that the unit is missing the water pan. 
Doh!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> Just realized that the unit is missing the water pan.
> Doh!


That'll help


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Make sure you also set the humidity control to the proper setting


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

sparky18181 said:


> Make sure you also set the humidity control to the proper setting



I am guessing 30 to 40 %???


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

The percentage will correspond with the outside temperature


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Does anyone else have problems with scum building up in the water in the pan? I have emptied and cleaned my pan a few times and with-in a week or so the scum already starts building up again.. Its actually in the water not just on top..


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Nature of the beast..


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

codybear said:


> Does anyone else have problems with scum building up in the water in the pan? I have emptied and cleaned my pan a few times and with-in a week or so the scum already starts building up again.. Its actually in the water not just on top..


There are a lot of treatments on the market, both liquid and tablets depending on the humidifier.. They're called bacteriostatics. That scum/algae/fungus/mold or whatever could become a health hazard, IE; Legionnaires Disease. Your manufacturer may have a recommendation, probably a tablet for the self feed furnace design, I haven't used them in over 20 years. With the new house I have a free standing unit that I fill every evening, I use a couple capfuls per gallon:


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

jimp said:


> There are a lot of treatments on the market, both liquid and tablets depending on the humidifier.. They're called bacteriostatics. That scum/algae/fungus/mold or whatever could become a health hazard, IE; Legionnaires Disease. Your manufacturer may have a recommendation, probably a tablet for the self feed furnace design, I haven't used them in over 20 years. With the new house I have a free standing unit that I fill every evening, I use a couple capfuls per gallon:
> View attachment 205213


Thank you, I didnt know they made stuff like that and just found some "pan tablets" specifically made for scum in humidifier pans.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

codybear said:


> Thank you, I didnt know they made stuff like that and just found some "pan tablets" specifically made for scum in humidifier pans.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

If using a furnace bypass humidifier I would feed it with hot softened water. Hot water will be more efficient in getting moisture into the air and being softened will keep your humidifier pad and pan a lot cleaner.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I installed a furnace self feed humidifier and was disappointed. It only raised the humidity by 1-2%. We have a wood boiler and its a 'hotter' heat than regular gas heat and our humidity in the house would sometimes get as low as 18-19%. I bought a free standing unit with a 5 gallon capacity and keeps up nice


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

lmholmes11 said:


> I installed a furnace self feed humidifier and was disappointed. It only raised the humidity by 1-2%. We have a wood boiler and its a 'hotter' heat than regular gas heat and our humidity in the house would sometimes get as low as 18-19%. I bought a free standing unit with a 5 gallon capacity and keeps up nice


I also have a wood boiler. Did you supply the furnace humidifier with hot water? How leaky would you consider your house? What cph is your thermostat on the wall set at? Chances are that your thermostat runs your furnace fan on low which seems to take a lot longer to raise the humidity. I notice my humidifier won't raise humidity near as fast when I had the cold water feeding it. A lot depends on house leaky your house is and if your stat is set at 3 or 5 cph.


----------

